# More Freebies



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I can't make the meeting tomorrow and had to do a trim this week so I have a few freebies if you would like to pick them up.

Limno Aromatica
Ludwiga aructa x repens?
variagetd wisteria
dwarf lobelia
Hygro Agustofolia
hygro(yellow)?
baby tropica sword
four leaved clover foreground plant?

And maybe some others. It depends on if I go for a dive and trim the 150 gallon.

LMK

Jaxon


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We'll miss you. Nice list of plants!


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Plants gone pending pickup...


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you for the plant trimmings! I divided them with two other people.


----------

